# Skype vs MagicJack



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

With all the talk the past few days about Skype and Magicjack, has anyone ever written up a Pros vs Cons for both services?

I believe both allow you to have an inbound US number we can give banks and whatnot to contact us, but I'm curious about other differences between the two.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Skype

Application based
Usable on a computer, smart tv, xbox, smart phone
Unlimited US Calls for $7/mo
Video Chat available
Instant Messenger available
Voice Mail
Can purchase a Skype Ready Telephone (Cordless) for $100 (110V-240V) that plugs directly into your Wifi Router

Magic Jack Plus

Hardware based (plugs directly into your router) (110V-240V)
Application based (computer or smart phone)
Unlimited US Calls for $24/mo (5 years)
Hardware costs $40 plus 6 months free uses any standared POTS Telephone or Cordless
Voice Mail
Can receive phone calls from any phone worldwide


Downsides

For both, Internet connection has to be reliable
Don’t know if Skype can receive calls from non-skype telephone numbers

So if you go with Skype and need a phone connected at home it will cost $135 over 5 years plus whatever connection fees are applicable.

If you go with MagicJack Plus it will cost you $160 for 5 1/2 years (has a 6 month free service with purchase of the device).


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

jon1 said:


> Skype
> 
> Application based
> Usable on a computer, smart tv, xbox, smart phone
> ...


Where you said /mo you meant /yr right?


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Here is corrected (I hadn't had my coffee yet when I made that post)...

Magic Jack Plus

Unlimited US Calls for $24/*yr (5 years = $120)*

So if you go with Skype and need a phone connected at home it will cost *$520 *over 5 years plus whatever connection fees are applicable. Or $420 without a landline.

If you go with MagicJack Plus it will cost you $160 for 5 1/2 years (has a 6 month free service with purchase of the device).


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Awesome! Just what I was looking for, thanks!

I'm currently using a Linksys PAP2T VOIP adapter (kind of like a MagicJack Plus) with a cordless phone and pay $5.99 a month for service from Callcentric. I'm not unhappy with their service, but I'm looking at options to get rid of the box.

Does anyone know of a service that receives US test messages (SMS)? Google Voice does currently but there have been rumors that Google will be shutting it down in the future.

Thanks again


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Skype does offer SMS for a fee. You will have to check their site for rates (depends on where you are texting).


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

You can also get SkypeIn numbers in some countries. (USA yes Canada no).

Cost if memory serves me $70 a year but allows unlimited calls in. You can get a number that is a local call for family and the phone rings wherever in the world you are.

Caller ID also shows the number when you call out.


----------



## SublationUSAF (May 29, 2014)

Skype has to be made to work on so many different platforms that the need to update it is constant. Microsoft loves to release updates that don't work. Expect to randomly wait a few weeks for them to fix what they broke. Especially with android.


----------



## Zana23 (May 27, 2015)

Magic Jack sounds like the way to go. Thanks for this thread guys. I hope the facts are true for Canada too. Does the internet providers cause any issues with this also? Is there a provider of choice that is more open to voip usage, and doesn't ban it or limit it? 

Thanks


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I got MagicJack and they offer a 5 year plan for something like $60 total, when you first setup your account. The renewal is $99 for 5 years. (and they run specials all the time)

I do get confused sometimes when I am out somewhere that has WiFi and my phone rings - with a call from the US


----------



## ROUNDHEAD1952 (Aug 18, 2014)

*majicjack*



HondaGuy said:


> With all the talk the past few days about Skype and Magicjack, has anyone ever written up a Pros vs Cons for both services?
> 
> I believe both allow you to have an inbound US number we can give banks and whatnot to contact us, but I'm curious about other differences between the two.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I've lived in Phil for the past 8.5 years and have had excellent success with Majicjack. It functions well if have good internet. They had a promo recently 5 years for $99.75 plus tax = $107, that's $1.80/P81 monthly, unlimited calls to the USA, Canada and Puerto Rico. I love it!


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Does anybody have magic jack app on cellphone?


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I use MagicJack on my Android phone, but I do not put an internet load on my phone. If there is a good wifi signal I have a US phone. Very handy


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Tukaram said:


> I use MagicJack on my Android phone, but I do not put an internet load on my phone. If there is a good wifi signal I have a US phone. Very handy


Interesting, they have an app for IOS as well. I'll have to check it out. Thanks

magicApp - Features


----------

